# Hilfe Wasserkühlung



## Athrad (26. März 2016)

*Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Hi Leute,
brauche hilfe bei der WaKü
__________________________________________________
Radiator 2x (Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm)
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm (35266/14158) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU-Kühler (Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light Acetal)
Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light Acetal Edition (12153/10418) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Behälter Pumpe (XSPC DDC Photon 270)
XSPC DDC Photon 270 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schlauch 2x (Monsoon PETG Rohr 90cm 13-10)
Monsoon PETG Rohr, 90cm 13/10mm klar, 4-fach (PETG-3812-4-CL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GPU (EVGA GTX 980 Hydro Copper)
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-2989) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gewinde-stk (Monsoon Chain Gun 13-10 G1-4 4er pack) +6 einzelstücke
http://geizhals.de/monsoon-chain-gu...-4er-pack-gruen-a1149252.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Wasser (Thermaltake Coolant 1000 Grün)
http://geizhals.de/thermaltake-coolant-1000-gruen-cl-w0148-a295592.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Lüfter (Sharkoon Shark Blade Grün 120mm) 6mal für radiatoren
http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-shark-blades-gruen-a1058668.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
__________________________________________________

Ist dieses set vertretbar ?
oder fehlt was oder passt nicht ?

ist hier eine lüftersteuerung wichtig bzw gibts was 
in kombination mit wärme sensoren für die wakü
hätte gerne noch eine wärme anzeigen mit 2 sensoren min.
die direkt am wasser messen?
welche möglichkeiten gibt es ?!


Schon mal danke Chris


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Was für ein Gehäuse nutzt du? Und bist du dir bewusst das du keinen Schlauch sondern Hardtubes gewählt hast?^^

Grundsätzlich ist es möglich die Wassertemperatur mit einem Sensor wie diesem hier zu messen: Innovatek Inline Digital Wasserthermometer oranges Backlight Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich persönlich bin überzeugter Gegner von Slim Radiatoren. Nur schlechte Erfahrungen in über 15 Jahren WaKü nutzung mit gemacht. 
Ich würde also eher 45er nehmen: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper X-Flow 360mm (14235) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder direkt nen 60er: Phobya G-Changer 360 V2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Desweiteren stellt sich die Frage ob du, wenn du schon soviel Geld für eine AGB/Pumpenkombi ausgibst, nicht gleich eine D5 nehmen solltest: XSPC D5 Photon 170 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zur Grafikkarte bleibt nur zu sagen: Die 980 hat ein echt schlechtes P/L Verhältnis, wenn du kannst investier etwas mehr in eine 980Ti.


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

hi danke für deine hilfe ja hab bewust auf hardtube gesetz da ich will das sie nicht irgenwie rum hengen 
leider kenn ich mich noch nicht sehr gut mit den feinheiten der computer hardware aus 
nur ist mir eine stabile ordentliche leistung wichtig sowie das aussehen von innen 
ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mir helfen kannst und vil vorschläge hättest


Wegen der Pumpe extern gibt es dort ne sinvolle kombi bei welcher die pumpe leise ist und auch als agb ein rohr gibt fürs auge 
wenn ich die 45 nehme passt dann noch 1-2 blueray player rein  bzw temperatur anzeige

Kaufliste:
_____________________________________
Gehäuse	
Thermaltake Suppressor F51	
Thermaltake Suppressor F51 mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (CA-1E1-00M1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard	
MSI X99A SLI Plus	
MSI X99A SLI Plus (7885-023R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

CPU	
Intel i7-5820k	
geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-5820k-bx80648i75820k-a1121100.html	

GPU	
EVGA GTX 980 Hydro Copper	
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-2989) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM	
Kingston HyperX Savage 32GB / DDR4-2666	
Kingston HyperX Savage DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-15-15-15-15 (HX426C15SBK2/32) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

M.2 SSD	
Samsung SSD 950 Pro	Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P256BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

SSD	
Samsung SSD 850 Evo	
http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-850-evo-1tb-mz-75e1t0b-a1194264.html 

Netzteil	
EVGA Supernova P2 750W	
http://geizhals.de/evga-supernova-p...-220-p2-0750-x3-a1297451.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 

Lüfter	
Be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid-Speed 140 mm	
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-wings-sw1-mid-speed-140mm-t14025-mr-2-bl056-a684034.html

Sharkoon Shark Blade
Grün 120mm	http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-shark-blades-gruen-a1058668.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 

Radiator	
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm	
http://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360mm-35266-14158-a684687.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

CPU-Kühler	
Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light Acetal	
http://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxo...tion-12153-10418-a883345.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Behälter  Pumpe	
XSPC DDC Photon 270	
http://geizhals.de/xspc-ddc-photon-270-a1188185.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Schlauch	
Monsoon PETG Rohr 90cm 13-10	
http://geizhals.de/monsoon-petg-rohr-petg-3812-4-cl-a1341581.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Gewinde-stk	
Monsoon Chain Gun 13-10 G1-4
http://geizhals.de/monsoon-chain-gu...-4er-pack-gruen-a1149252.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 

Einzel-stk	
http://geizhals.de/monsoon-chain-gu...-auf-g1-4-gruen-a1149257.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 

Wasser	
Thermaltake Coolant 1000 Grün	
http://geizhals.de/thermaltake-coolant-1000-gruen-cl-w0148-a295592.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 

Kabel Netzteil	
BitFenix Alchemy 2.0	
http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-alchemy...fuer-netzteile-bfx-alc-evgkg-rp-a1403446.html

Blue-Ray	
LG BH16NS55	
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-bh16ns55-schwarz-bh16ns55-auar10b-a1347353.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

HDMI	
G&BL Advance High Speed HDMI 3m
http://geizhals.de/g-bl-advance-hig...ethernet-3m-6538-a601866.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Sata Kabel	
Nanoxia Sata 6gb/s 0.6m	
http://geizhals.de/nanoxia-sata-6gb...etierung-nxs6g60-a834690.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

_____________________________________

Bin bei jeder komponente dankbar um hilfe bzw verbesserungs vorschläge


----------



## a160 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Hardtubes sind aber nicht so leicht zu verlegen, das ist dir bewusst?


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

ja wie geschrieben hab sie bewust gewält und jemand der mir das macht und kann


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Hmm, willst du wirklich die relativ teure und "alte" X99 PLattform nehmen aber dann "nur" eine GTX 980? 

Ich würde eher auf eine Skylake Konfig mit ner 980Ti setzen. Mehr Bang 4 the Bucks!


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

was wäre denn eine bessere alternativ aber im selben preis segment ?

Leider sagt mir Skylake nichts 
was mir dabei wichtig ist das es schwarz bzw leich grün gehalten wird grün muss aber nicht


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Skylake ist die neue CPU Generation von Intel.

Würde dann wie folgt aussehen:

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon (7A12-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ( 30€ Cashback, also nur 114€ )

Ram: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ( Wenn du nicht gerade professionelle Videobearbeitung betreibst sind 32Gb mehr als unnötig )

Grafikkarte entweder: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4999-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder, günstiger: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
mit EK Waterblock und Backplate.


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

ich arbeite mit solid edge also 3d design im cad bereich also ja da ist leider viel leistung schön


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Solid Edge arbeitet doch mit der Grafikkarte? Da wäre es erst recht von Vorteil die 980Ti zu nehmen, weil mehr Leistung.


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

okay cool  
was ist mit cinema oder ps dass auch per gk ?
mit dem zeug spiel ich immer rum


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Cinema kann soweit ich weiss beides nutzen, CPU und GPU. Aber auch da würde ich der 980Ti den Vorrang geben. Da du eine WaKü hast kannst du alle Komponenten übertakten.

Optimal wäre natürlich der 5820K+980Ti. Wenn es das Budget zulässt. Wenn nicht dann den 6700K+980Ti. Wie gesagt, mehr Bang 4 the Bucks als 5820K+980 ohne Ti.


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

okay also nehm ich die 32gb ram von ripjaws und i7 6700k  gtx 980ti + MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON 
und da funktionier auch noch die anderen komponenten ? 

und wegen der pumpe bzw agb kann ich dort ne andere kombi machen was vil nicht an die 200 euro geht ?


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Jo: Alphacool Laing DDC31  - Single Edition - schwarz | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
+: Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 25 mm Acetal | 6 mm - L | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Anstelle des überteuerten 32Gb Kits nimm dieses, ist schneller und günstiger: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16Q-32GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das 750W Netzteil ist auch ziemlich Oversized. Da würde ich eher eins von diesen empfehlen: 

Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MP(BK)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550 550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-550w-atx-2-4-bn250-a1318886.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

danke bin dir sehr dankbar ist die pumpe auch leise oder gibt es dafür dämpfer

reichen mir denn die 550 watt sicher ?


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Selbst mit hartem OC von CPU und GPU, ja.

EIn Shoggy für die Pumpe ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

wo finde ich sowas ? 

und möchstest du vil noch kurz über meine einkaufsliste drüber kucken ob das so okay ist oder rausgeworfenes geld ?
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/30166307/Unbenannt.png

uploaded by picupload


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Die Sata Kabel und das Bitfenix Kabelkit würde ich weglassen, beim Mainboard sind Sata Kabel dabei und andere Kabel als die Originalen an ein Netzteil zu stecken ist nicht unbedingt ratsam.

Anstelle des BenQ Monitors würde ich diesen nehmen, höhere Auflösung, IPS Panel. Es sei denn du willst unbedingt die 144hz.

Naja und zu den 30mm starken Radis hatte ich meine Meinung ja schon geäussert, halte ich nicht viel von^^

Ansonsten würde ich dir noch ein anderes Gehäuse empfehlen: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da passen danna uch problemlos grössere Radis rein 

Edit: Achja, Shoggy: Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.  - Schwarze Ausfuhrung | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Gehäuse werde ich mich noch ein wenig umkucken was mir 100% zusagt mir ist halt wichtig das ich 2-3 fächer für blueray usw hab und alles von ausen schlicht aber edel wirkt sowie ein großes fenster für einen schönen einblick deswegen hätte ich auch gerne die gesleevten kabel fürs netzteil oder wie man das nennt. und alles eben in Schwarz Grün. selbe bei sata kabel und lüfter

bei den monitor hast du ne verlinkung vergessen mir ist hier bei eine schneller mit hoher rate sehr wichtig obwohl ich auch gerne einen 4k hätte xD vil kannst du mir für beide ein beispiel geben einmal 4k und einmal hohe reaktion für csgo pro bereich XD 

Radiatoren hätte ich eh den xt45 genommen  den du mir empfholen hast 

shoggy ist in der liste auch schon dabei 


da du dir so viel zeit nimmst kann ich dir eine gegenleistung anbieten oder so was ?


EDIT:
auserdem intressiere ich mich für eine wandhalterung für die beiden 24"
ich wäre hier drauf geschtoßen was haltest du davon ?
NewStar FPMA-W960D Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Wenn dir die 144hz wichtig sind nimm den BenQ, machst auch nix falsch mit^^

Joa, die Wandhalterung kann man nehmen. 

Nein, ich mach das hier aus Spass an der Freude und Hilfsbereitschaft. 
Wenn ich helfen kann reicht das schon


----------



## Athrad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

und zwegs den kabeln ? xD


----------



## Soulsnap (27. März 2016)

*AW: Hilfe Wasserkühlung*

Wie gesagt, ich würde nur die Originalkabel verwenden. Als Alternative würde ich dir ein gesleevtes Kit von z.Bsp. Moddingstylez empfehlen.


----------

